# My haul from Orchidexpo



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

My haul so far at this year's Orchidexpo

(Cyc. cooperi ‘Mem. Pat Worthington’ AM/AOS x Cyc. cooperi ‘SVO Dark Chocolate’) 
Cyc. Jean E. Monnier (Cyc. cooperi ‘SVO’ HCC/AOS x Cyc. barthiorum ‘SVO’ AM/AOS)
(Ctsm. Frilly Doris 'SVOII' AM/AOS x Ctsm. pileatum 'Big Boy') 
Paph. Chi Hua Dancer (gigantifolum x sanderianum) PR
Paph. fairieanum ('Dot Matrix' x 'Fair Lady') (S)
Paph. fairieanum ('Fair Lady' x 'Extra Fair') (S)
Paph. malipoense var. jackii 
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (S) (Philippinense var. roebelinii 'Sam's Choice' x sanderianum 'Red Glory')
Paph. Mount Toro (Z) (stonei x philippinense)
Paph. Paul Parks (S) (adductum 'Welesy' x sanderianum 'Long Twister')
Paph. sanderianum ('Dark Beauty' x 'Newberry Tresses') (PR)
Paph. sanderianum ('Natures's Glory x 'Dark Beauty') (PR)	
Paph. sanderianum ('Raven Cliff Falls' AM/AOS x 'Nature's Glory') (PR)
Paph. Shun-Fa Golden (hangianum x malipoense) 
Phrag. Apple Pie (S) (Magdalene Rose 'Red Glory' x besseae 'Flat Panel')
Phrag. Albopurpureum 'Sir Arthur' AM/AOS (PR) (Dominianum x schlimii)	
Phrag. besseae 'Prince of Orange' x self (OL)
Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball (S-F) (Barbara LeAnn x Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS) 
Phrag. Barbara LeAnn (besseae x fischeri) (OL)
Phrag. Peruflora Cirila Alca x schlimiii (S)	
Phrag. Robin Redbreast fl (OL) (Robert Palm fl x bessea fl)
Vanda coerulea

S = Sam Tsui
PR = Piping Rock
OL = Orchid Ltd
Z= Sephyrus
F= Fox Valley


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice haul Shiva! I got the same Cyc. cooperii as you do!

Could you post pictures of your haul?

Paphman910


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

I will try tomorrow if the weather allows.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice haul! 

BTW, we awarded a Chi Hua Dancer an FCC yesterday at judging. It is provisional until the exhibitor can prove chain of custody to a legal gigantifolium parent (Glen Decker). The judges were careful not to touch the plant- only the pot. Seriously. Silliness.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a good thing then that I always keep the old tags.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice haul! I ordered a few Cycnoches from Sam too!

Can't wait to see your sanderianums in bloom


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice haul!!


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2011)

wow very nice haul. is the paul parks seedling size or bigger? looking forward to seeing that one in bloom someday.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome haul!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 10, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: Another good haul!
Frilly Doris :smitten:


----------



## Hien (Apr 10, 2011)

you need a truck to bring them home as well


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

Thre more to add to the list:
Paph. leucochilum x sib
Paph. concolor x sib
Paph. Magic Lantern

Will post my best pics of the show tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

Er, I know you got a couple more! oke:


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Er, I know you got a couple more! oke:



Yes! But that's between us. Be wary of the bogeyman at the border. I owe you too...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

For what!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh my -- I'd need to build another greenhouse with that many plants!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 11, 2011)

:drool: great buy :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Oh my -- I'd need to build another greenhouse with that many plants!



Dot, I used to grow in a 400 sq. ft. room in the basement, under 9,000 watts of light and it's buying like that which made it necessary for me to build my 1,440 sq. ft. greenhouse! Orchids are a sickness. There is no cure, only treatment. But, the only treatment to bring some relief, albeit temporary, is to go shopping for more orchids! 'Wish I was there....I'd show you all how to SHOP! *Note to self*....Must win lottery soon!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 11, 2011)

I do have a plant room in the house. Er! Make that two. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2011)

Addicted!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

John M said:


> ... *Note to self*....Must win lottery soon!



We keep trying...!!!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 11, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> We keep trying...!!!



I would be many orchid sellers fantasy gone true. :crazy:


----------



## Wendy (Apr 16, 2011)

That's a drool worthy list! :drool: I was hoping to win Lotto Max last night so I could buy out both Sam and John's sales tables at our show today. Alas, no luck. :sob:


----------

